# Parameter bei mailto



## Gast (9. Nov 2007)

Hallo erstmal. 

Ich hab ein Problem:

```
try { 
    String add="mailto:name@blabla.com?" +
    "body=Die%20einzelnen%20Positionen%20zu%20dieser%20Reklamation%20finden%20Sie%20im%20Anhang.&" + 
    "subject=Betreff&" + 
    "attachment=\"C:/"+xmlname+".pdf\"";
    Runtime.getRuntime().exec("rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler " + add); 
} catch (IOException e) { 
    e.printStackTrace(); 
}
```

Problem: Subject und Mailaddresse wird eingetragen, und das Attachment ist unten schön in einem seperaten Fensterchen in meinem Outlook. Aber kein mailbody erscheint.

Mach ich hingegen das hier:

```
try { 
    String add="mailto:name@blabla.com?" +
    "body=Die%20einzelnen%20Positionen%20zu%20dieser%20Reklamation%20finden%20Sie%20im%20Anhang.&" + 
    "subject=Betreff&" + 
    "attachment=\"C:/"+xmlname+".pdf\"";
    Runtime.getRuntime().exec("rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler " + add); 
} catch (IOException e) { 
    e.printStackTrace(); 
}
```

dann ist Subject, Addresse und Mailbody vorhanden, aber das Attachment steht im Mailbody am Schluss des Textes.

Ich hab auch schon rumgesucht und rumprobiert, aber das einzige was ich dazu noch gefunden hab war die Anmerkung das das Url-Cordiert sein soll (Was es im Fall 1 ja wär)

Weiss jemand was ich falsch mache oder kann mir erklären wie das zusammen gesetzt werden soll?


----------



## Guest (9. Nov 2007)

Uh wie doof :-/ Im Fall 1 sieht man es jetzt blöderweise natürlich nicht, aber das & am Schluss der Zeilen ist durch das amp; ersetzt


----------



## Guest (9. Nov 2007)

Ich hab mal noch ein bisschen weiteregsucht und rausgefunden das:

```
String add="mailto:name@blabla.com?" +
"subject=Betreff&body=Body&" +  
"attachment=\"C:\\javaifai\\project\\DIAFERT\\DIAFERT\\xmloutput\\"+xmlname+".pdf\"";
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler " + add);
```
 und

```
String add="mailto:name@blabla.com?" +
"body=Body&subject=Betreff&" +  
"attachment=\"C:\\javaifai\\project\\DIAFERT\\DIAFERT\\xmloutput\\"+xmlname+".pdf\"";
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("rundll32 url.dll,FileProtocolHandler " + add);
```
*alle & sind durch amp; ersetzt, man siehts nur nicht

2 verschiedene Ergebnisse im OutLook bringen. in dem einen Fall ist alles da wos soll, nur kein Body, in dem anderen Fall ist der Body da und im Body selbst wird auch das Attachtment angezeigt. 

Jetzt interessiert mich ja noch mehr was ich da falsch mache...


----------

